# First Full Team Kit W**ker Ride



## TheJDog (10 Jun 2015)

I had my first FTKW ride today, resplendent in green, blue and white Cannondale jersey and shorts. Even my shoes seemed to match. I felt good.

Any other confessions for today?


----------



## yello (10 Jun 2015)

I've not ridden at all.


----------



## Garry A (10 Jun 2015)

I cleaned the crap out of the spaces in my chain with a cotton bud this morning


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Jun 2015)

I put my wifes bike into the LBS for a new BB instead of me doing it myslef, so she couldn't blame me if it squeaked afterwards.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2015)

Will you be wearing it at Hillingdon for the next TT ? Just so I can pick you out with the camera of course 
Confession . I fully intend to leave work early today to miss the traffic and get to a TT early .


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Jun 2015)

I tried to loosen a bolt with the wrong spanner and shouted bad words before I realised my mistake


----------



## Brightski (10 Jun 2015)

TheJDog said:


> I had my first FTKW ride today, resplendent in green, blue and white Cannondale jersey and shorts. Even my shoes seemed to match. I felt good.
> 
> Any other confessions for today?


I saw 3 Team Sky riders out last night they looked a lot fatter in the flesh...


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jun 2015)

I very nearly crashed into a kerb on my way home last night, because I was laughing at a porky FPKW / FTKW , in full on BMC kit, and he looked like he'd borrowed his missus' bike.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Jun 2015)

There is some young gun who cycles around here in Movistar kit, his name is Alex Dowsett so not all these guys you see in full team kit are wannabees.


----------



## mythste (10 Jun 2015)

I took the not-so-hilly route in this morning as I was late to work.

I was late because I was trying to index my gears.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jun 2015)

Team kit is ok as long as you don't look like this

-


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 Jun 2015)

Jeans or full team kit....nothing wrong with either or anything in between.
Each to their own, we're all doing the same thing!


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jun 2015)

Happen to agree @Roadrider48


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (10 Jun 2015)

Took my wife out for a 10-15k ride today to try and convince her a new bike would be a good investment while plugging a new first track bike for myself...!!! she is not biting.


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 Jun 2015)

xxDarkRiderxx said:


> Took my wife out for a 10-15k ride today to try and convince her a new bike would be a good investment while plugging a new first track bike for myself...!!! she is not biting.


Keep working on her mate....good luck!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jun 2015)

My boss gave me his last Rolo today.

I said no to his request afterwards so the bribery failed.


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Jun 2015)

I swore at another cyclist for jumping a red


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My boss gave me his last Rolo today.
> 
> I said no to his request afterwards so the bribery failed.


You realise that none of us shall sleep tonight for wondering about the nature of the request?


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> You realise that none of us shall sleep tonight for wondering about the nature of the request?


I hope it didn't involve the stationery cupboard!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jun 2015)

Mucky minds


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mucky minds


You're not convincing us otherwise mind!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jun 2015)

The bribery could continue tomorrow but he will have to do better than a Rolo


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2015)

Such a shame that people deride those that wear Lycra kit, no wonder some guys come on the forum asking what they should wear.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2015)

In song have a problem with lycra kit. Its team lycra kit that's funny. After all, who goes for a drive in Red Bull nomex overalls and OMP gloves? I'm a big fan of Michael Fassbender but don't go out dressed as Magneto.


----------



## TheJDog (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> I'm a big fan of Michael Fassbender but don't go out dressed as Magneto.



You just hang around the house dressed as Magneto?


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jun 2015)

TheJDog said:


> You just hang around the house dressed as Magneto?


Or Sandra


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> In song have a problem with lycra kit. Its team lycra kit that's funny. After all, who goes for a drive in Red Bull nomex overalls and OMP gloves? I'm a big fan of Michael Fassbender but don't go out dressed as Magneto.


Hardly the greatest of analogies. Your going out for a drive, not out racing. If you were racing on a track, then you may well wear mines overalls?

If your out doing your thing as a superhero, then again you may well dress as such.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jun 2015)

Saw about a dozen roadies cruising out of Penistone last night all dressed indentically.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Saw about a dozen roadies cruising out of Penistone last night all dressed indentically.


There's a place called Penistone? I need to go and take a photo of the road signs


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> There is some young gun who cycles around here in Movistar kit, his name is Alex Dowsett so not all these guys you see in full team kit are wannabees.


 
Yes, but by definition, if you are a pro, and you're FPK is supplied by your team, you are not a FPKW. If you have bought the kit yourself, you are a FPKW.


----------



## KEEF (11 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Team kit is ok as long as you don't look like this
> 
> Leave me alone Mr Joe


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Hardly the greatest of analogies. Your going out for a drive, not out racing. If you were racing on a track, then you may well wear mines overalls?



it is, as always, an excellent analogy. 

Are these team Kit lycra warriors racing? Nope, they're usually just out for a ride.

Lycra is fine. Bright lycra is fine. Racy looking lycra as fine. Dressing up us your favourite sportsperson and poncing around in public is just sad. Hell, even those guys only do it because of the sponsorship aspect.


----------



## Donger (11 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Team kit is ok as long as you don't look like this
> 
> -
> View attachment 91468


 That's bang out of order, Joe. We haven't discussed image rights yet. Until we do, leave me out of your humurous emails.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2015)

I've got some replica team kit (genuine, from Wiggle, etc not the Chinese knock-offs) which was purchased because it was cheaper than a similar quality "normal" top. For example a Garmin Barracuda jesrey for under £30.

I don't take it seriously - usually these are paired with baggy shorts/trousers - they're just another sort of top.


----------



## Lemond (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> it is, as always, an excellent analogy.
> 
> Are these team Kit lycra warriors racing? Nope, they're usually just out for a ride.
> 
> Lycra is fine. Bright lycra is fine. Racy looking lycra as fine. Dressing up us your favourite sportsperson and poncing around in public is just sad. Hell, even those guys only do it because of the sponsorship aspect.



Each to their own, I say. If you want to wear kit like Wiggo, go right ahead. Besides, team cycling jerseys just look so damn cool.


----------



## HertzvanRental (11 Jun 2015)

La Vie Claire was classy-not a term that could be applied to most of the rest!


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jun 2015)

This years kit is pretty good in general I reckon. Plenty of classy designs @HertzvanRental.


----------



## Lemond (11 Jun 2015)

I could spend a small fortune on retro team jerseys. Absolutely love 'em.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2015)

User is a big fan of Eddie the eagle, and has started wearing bottle top glasses and a gormless expression in order to emulate his hero.

Does anyone on here wander round in public dressed as Elvis? Are then any wrestling fans who stroll round in public wearing a leotard? Any ballroom dancing enthusiasts who nip up the shop in a sequined ball gown? This dressing up as your hero malarkey seems to be a strange phenomenon largely consigned to cyclists. What drives people to such strange behaviour?


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jun 2015)

Have you ever worn your police uniform in the bedroom ?


----------



## TheJDog (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> This dressing up as your hero malarkey seems to be a strange phenomenon largely consigned to cyclists. What drives people to such strange behaviour?



The strange part is all of us dressing up in skin tight lycra. The fact that a few of us take it a miniscule step further and became FTKWs is neither here nor there. The average person in the street won't see a difference.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Have you ever worn your police uniform in the bedroom ?



Only for legitimate medical reasons!


----------



## Dan B (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> Are then any wrestling fans who stroll round in public wearing a leotard?


I was about to cop to this one until I remembered I don't like wrestling


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> Only for legitimate medical reasons!


Oh mannnnn she was dressed as a nurse wasn't she


----------



## bpsmith (12 Jun 2015)

So football shirts worn by the masses, who have quite possibly never kicked a ball since school, is acceptable?

Strangely, they don't need to swap to generic plain shirts, without sponsorship,to avoid being classed as a Willam Anker.


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2015)

There are certainly more worthy causes to rage against. People in team kit isn't up there for me. Around here, most of the local clubs have kit adorned with sponsors names so, for me, there's little difference between a rider in club kit and one in FWK. Both are advertising hoardings that pledge allegiance.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> So football shirts worn by the masses, who have quite possibly never kicked a ball since school, is acceptable?


No it is not. The ponce quotient is equally high.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> User is a big fan of Eddie the eagle, and has started wearing bottle top glasses and a gormless expression in order to emulate his hero.
> 
> Does anyone on here wander round in public dressed as Elvis? Are then any wrestling fans who stroll round in public wearing a leotard? Any ballroom dancing enthusiasts who nip up the shop in a sequined ball gown? This dressing up as your hero malarkey seems to be a strange phenomenon largely consigned to cyclists. What drives people to such strange behaviour?


I dont do any of the above, bit i also dont wear my cycling kit shopping etc

I wear it when riding my bike. So your anology above is a rather futile one


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Jun 2015)

Lemond said:


> I could spend a small fortune on retro team jerseys. Absolutely love 'em.


My favourites too. I much prefer jersey's from the sixties to the eighties compared to today's kit, though I do like the AG2R outfit.

Sky kit looks awful.


----------



## Lemond (12 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> My favourites too. I much prefer jersey's from the sixties to the eighties compared to today's kit, though I do like the AG2R outfit.
> 
> Sky kit looks awful.



Absolutely. I'm going to have a little spend up with Prendas at the end of the month. Got my eye on three or four! And I'm definitely getting the Z jersey when they get stock in July.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Jun 2015)

Just bought a one piece race suit (skinsuit, call it what you want) with NO back pockets, proper hardcore or what?
It's in the old "Uk youth" team colours from around 2011 I think, I didn't even know what that team was untill I googled it after I bought it, and apparently its Nigel Mansell's old team.
Anyway I just wanted a suit to use on TT's and this one seemed to fit the bill being only £45 brand new and made by GSG in Italy.
(I've already used it on other rides aswell as a TT......I couldn't resist).


----------



## clid61 (12 Jun 2015)

i wear whats comfortable, had a 1997? festina team top , grew out of it , and flogged it on fleabay for many dollar !


----------



## Mandragora (12 Jun 2015)

Ahem. I may not be the fastest cyclist round here, but now I'm doing more than I've ever done in my life, and even though I am a notorious tightwad, I have recently found myself occasionally out on the bicycle attired in what I call 'proper cycling kit'. It IS ok isn't it, if it's all marked 'Crane' and none of the colours actually match each other because you've bought them every now and then on the 'Specialbuys' Thursday over a three year period?? _#team-aldi_


----------



## mythste (12 Jun 2015)

I like nice design.I happen to own 3 Morvelo tops as they seem to "hit the spot" with my preferences. If a team kit hit the same spot, I'd wear it!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jun 2015)

When I was a mere slip of a boy I bought myself a beautiful Peugeot bike whilst on holiday in France (we used to go most years and the bikes were cheaper over there). The following year I was an age where my parents felt they could trust me to be home alone so I asked if they would get me a Peugeot Team cycling top, no probs they replied. Their time away dragged on and on as I was so excited about getting my genuine French Peugeot Team top to wear on my genuine French Peugeot bike. 
Eventually they arrived home and I was at them before they'd had a chance to put their cases down. However they had forgotten to get my Peugeot top so instead they had bought me a Stenna ferries t-shirt on the boat coming home, it never got worn 
Wear your team kit with pride  (Team Aldi for me)


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2015)

here we go again............ wear what you like and like what you wear ...........

i dont mock anybody for what they wear while cycling and dont give a shite if anyone mocks me , it seems to me people who mock others for wearing something they wouldnt wear themselves are pillocks of the highest order , here endeth the lesson for today.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jun 2015)

I'm of roadie and MTB persuasion, partaking in both whilst wearing lycra team kit*. I couldn't give less of a stuff what people wear, but if anyone knows the girlie I passed a few weeks back who was wearing TDF leader jersey/shorts and rather skimpy yet highly visible black underwear,

I'd like to know her name 


ps: keep up the good work. Cycling forums need at least 1 team kit/disc brake/105 vs ultegra thread per week in order to function.

pps: * I'm in the team


----------



## Citius (12 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm of roadie and MTB persuasion, partaking in both whilst wearing lycra team kit*. I couldn't give less of a stuff what people wear, but if anyone knows the girlie I passed a few weeks back who was wearing TDF leader jersey/shorts and rather skimpy yet highly visible black underwear,



Pants under lycra? Avoid


----------



## w00hoo_kent (12 Jun 2015)

Sounds like they'd let her wash first...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Pants under lycra? Avoid


Im in no position to be fussy


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> I wear it when riding my bike. So your anology above is a rather futile one



Au contrare. Unless you are Bradley Wiggins - or whatever rider the kit is emulating - you are dressing up as he for no purpose, be it riding your bike or cleaning the windows. The point is that people for no reason are unnecessarily dressing up to like like a particular sporting personality - what they are doing is neither here nor there, as they simply are not the sporting personality they are dressed as. Its the cycling equivalent of the sad Walts who used to join the TA, get the uniform, then never attend training again, but would hand around McDonalds on Tuesday night dressed as Action Man.


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2015)

I am waiting for Rapha to do a Sky thong.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> Au contrare. Unless you are Bradley Wiggins - or whatever rider the kit is emulating - you are dressing up as he for no purpose, be it riding your bike or cleaning the windows. The point is that people for no reason are unnecessarily dressing up to like like a particular sporting personality - what they are doing is neither here nor there, as they simply are not the sporting personality they are dressed as. Its the cycling equivalent of the sad Walts who used to join the TA, get the uniform, then never attend training again, but would hand around McDonalds on Tuesday night dressed as Action Man.


No im dressing in cycling gear and supporting whichever team my kit represents, my club kit is also a walking billboard of sponsors.......but wearing team kit, doesnt mean your dressing up as one of the team


----------



## yello (12 Jun 2015)

"Sky thong"... I like it.

Could we get Adele to sing it?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> "Sky thong"... I like it.
> 
> Could we get Adele to sing it?


In a thong 2 sizes to small? The resultant frequency would kill goldfish and deafen parrots


----------



## middleman (12 Jun 2015)

I always look more like Fatian Cancellouta rather than Fabian Cancellara in my Trek gear anyway


----------



## Dan B (12 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> "Sky thong"... I like it.
> 
> Could we get Adele to sing it?


Oddly enough that was my first thought as well


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm of roadie and MTB persuasion, partaking in both whilst wearing lycra team kit*. I couldn't give less of a stuff what people wear, but if anyone knows the girlie I passed a few weeks back who was wearing TDF leader jersey/shorts and rather skimpy yet highly visible black underwear,
> 
> I'd like to know her name
> 
> ...


Marco Pantsani?


----------



## gbb (12 Jun 2015)

I wore white trainer socks in my cycling shoes today...


----------



## Citius (12 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> my club kit is also a walking billboard of sponsors.......



Where are the sponsor logos on the Mon Wheelers kit?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Team kit is ok as long as you don't look like this
> 
> -
> View attachment 91468


If you've got it, flaunt it! 

(If you've got too much of it, flaunt it if you _really_ want to! )


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2015)

gbb said:


> I wore white trainer socks in my cycling shoes today...




And the problem with that is?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> There's a place called Penistone? I need to go and take a photo of the road signs



Worth a visit. There's a place down the road called Cheese Bottom too


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2015)

Just checking before I go to bed, is it OK if the wife gets dressed up in her kit?


----------



## Bollo (12 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> Just checking before I go to bed, is it OK if the wife gets dressed up in her kit?


It's Friday screen. Friday is Summers night.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Jun 2015)

Only if it's full on sky team wear......


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2015)

If you think team kit is odd, I am walking around the house wearing a swimming cap and will carry on doing so for the next hour or two.


----------



## Dan B (13 Jun 2015)

Very odd. I won't judge you on the swimming cap, but there's absolutely no reason at all for normal people to be awake at this time on a Saturday


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> Very odd. I won't judge you on the swimming cap, but there's absolutely no reason at all for normal people to be awake at this time on a Saturday


You clearly haven't got young children............


----------



## Dan B (13 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> You clearly haven't got young children............


I clearly have, which is why I'm awake to reply to your post. The only nice thing to say about Mr Tumble is that at least it's better than Gigglebiz


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> Very odd. I won't judge you on the swimming cap, but there's absolutely no reason at all for normal people to be awake at this time on a Saturday


Is bike riding acceptable?


----------



## Dan B (13 Jun 2015)

Only in team kit


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> Only in team kit


Phew dodged a bullet there


----------



## jowwy (13 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Is bike riding acceptable?
> View attachment 91782


No, bike riding is emulating your hero's and shouldnt be allowed........just wear the kit at home in private so no one knows


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> No, bike riding is emulating your hero's and shouldnt be allowed........just wear the kit at home in private so no one knows


Makes sense. Turbo would be at home? I can stick albas oil soaked cotton wool up my snoz too. #properpro


----------



## Citius (13 Jun 2015)

If you're a walking billboard for sponsors, nobody will see them at home...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jun 2015)

Maybe stick to quiet country roads then


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> Very odd. I won't judge you on the swimming cap, but there's absolutely no reason at all for normal people to be awake at this time on a Saturday



This is almost lunchtime.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Worth a visit. There's a place down the road called Cheese Bottom too


I'm so there.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2015)




----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2015)

Team kit is for teams in my book.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jun 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> View attachment 91788
> 
> View attachment 91789


My type of guy (Apart from the helmet).


----------



## Diggs (13 Jun 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> There is some young gun who cycles around here in Movistar kit, his name is Alex Dowsett so not all these guys you see in full team kit are wannabees.


Yeah I can keep up with him* time to prepare my hour attempt perhaps? 



*Disclaimers:
Given very specific circumstances.
Over 22 seconds only.
With the assuming he's stuck behind traffic, resting or something.
I was only doing 30 miles


----------



## Citius (13 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> My type of guy (Apart from the helmet).



Is this better?


----------



## Mandragora (13 Jun 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> My type of guy (Apart from the helmet).


 Attachment 89 certainly is an advert for the benefits of the sport.


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Jun 2015)

@Diggs Yeah I can keep up with him* time to prepare my hour attempt perhaps? 

I followed him last year for 3 miles in a car as he was being paced by a scooter, he was bang on 40mph for the whole 3 miles. I also was in the same evening race as him last year ( TLI N weald) he had already done 90 training miles and entered just to finish the day off, I believe he may have lapped me once or twice. Really nice guy by the way if you have not already spoken to him.


----------



## Bianchi boy (13 Jun 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> There is some young gun who cycles around here in Movistar kit, his name is Alex Dowsett so not all these guys you see in full team kit are wannabees.


Poor Alex, having to go out cycling in his work clothes


----------



## Bianchi boy (13 Jun 2015)

Plain black bib shorts, plain black 3/4 shorts, plain black bib tights, Red Jacket, yellow jacket, red jacket , yellow jacket, boring, boring, come on do we not have any self expression in the cycling community in this country, get some personality in your kit,


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jun 2015)

Needs more Celeste out there @Bianchi boy !


----------

